# Pegasus....The Nautilus



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Here we go- Fantastic kit, great detail everything fits and no gaps that I can see. First off I got the Salon/Observation deck together and a shot of dark grey applied. I will go back in with a brush and do the detail painting and apply some washes to make the detail pop.

No I will not "Modeler up" and drill out the limber holes!:thumbsup: I personally don't think it needs to be done!

On the clear parts I went ahead and dipped them in Future this way they are protected from scratches and from me handling them.

Also I am lighting the Nautilus, Honestly this is one of those kits where you can and can't put lights in!:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Great start. Check out some of the builds in the Sci Fi board too.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks!

Continuing on, I was considering using fiber optics for the salon/observatiion deck. They were not as bright as I hoped so with the ceiling piece I drilled to hole and will ad two leds and make some ceiling lights. This should light up the interior very well!:thumbsup:


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow, this kit is very nicely detailed! I think you've just sold me on it by showing the pics you've posted, and the possibilities for lighting. Can't wait to see how you finish yours; looks like you're off to a great start.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Painting the salon area books,couch, shelves etc.... once I get the primary colors in I will got back in with a wash and with the aid of the airbrush a little post shading.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Masking time! The kit supplied window masks are pretty good they are a little hard to burnish down. I had to end up using a Q-tip to get them burnish down. One thing I recommend once you get the mask on is to shoot some Future over the area, this will keep the mask in place (sometimes they do fall off) and will help prevent paint bleed.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Got the salon/observation deck all painted and washes applied. To light the salon I nixed the ceiling lights and add two leds to the side of the room.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

That's looking great so far!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I like that little world globe.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Quick overview vid of the build!:thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Very nice so far - and we appreciate the updates!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Part 2 of the nautilus video build


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the info so far. Having it on an extra support seems like a good idea and as you say, you need some way to hide the wires.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Xenodyssey said:


> I like that little world globe.


So do I.
May I ask where you got it?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Comes with the kit! it was painted up to look like a globe!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Got the photoetch on the Nautilus, goes on good and my advice if you can find a way to mount the ship and apply the etch that is the way to go. The railings are very delicate one wrong move and you will be straighten up railings the less you can handle it the better!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

To hide my brass rod that holds up the nautilus I used Apoxie sculpt and sculpted a rock floor bed formattion. Next starting my paint attack run did a base coat of sandy tan brown for the floor bed and for the squid used a mix of reds and red browns.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Starting my attack paint run on the Nautilus hull. For the base color I used Tamiya copper XF-6 and for me took about two coats with the airbrush to get her covered. next I will go back in with the airbrush and do some shading and some filters!:thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

You are going the way I plan to go with mine, ie aged metallic copper/bronze.

Looking forward even more now to see how THAT comes out.



sg-99 said:


> Starting my attack paint run on the Nautilus hull. For the base color I used Tamiya copper XF-6 and for me took about two coats with the airbrush to get her covered. next I will go back in with the airbrush and do some shading and some filters!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Overview of the model with the base coats applied to the ship, squid and base.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

And starting my shading run on the Nautilus!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Continuing on with post shading. It's a little dark in some areas and I will go back in with the base color and tone it down. After I get the shading done my plan of attack is some washes to make the recessed areas and rivets pop and a final dot filter to simulate streak weathering.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Removing the window mask They are basically a one time use. One tip/trick I suggest is when removing masking from clears parts is use a toothpick. This way you will not have to worry about scratching any clear parts!:thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

sg-99 said:


> Removing the window mask They are basically a one time use. One tip/trick I suggest is when removing masking from clears parts is use a toothpick. This way you will not have to worry about scratching any clear parts!:thumbsup:


This is my biggest worry. I put future over the masks to hold them dowm. Im afraid if I put the windows in and paint everything afterwards, im afraid if I have to push too hard to get the masks off, i might push the window through. That would be a disaster


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

I totally understand! For me since the salon windows is a tight fit I put a drop of Testors liquid cement on the mounting points and let that dry and I don't have to worry about the windows being pushed back in!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Getting almost done in the Part 4 video!:thumbsup:


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Awesome job. Looks fantastic, and great tip about the detergent, I hadn't heard of that before.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Finished off the Nautilus it is an excellent kit and I highly recommend the kit to any modeler!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

And the final wal-around vid of the Nautilus and Tarzan!:thumbsup:


----------



## Al Loew (Jul 3, 2008)

Really great job on the Nautilus! Thanks for giving us the in-progress pics and the final result. I'm really looking forward to building this one. I agree about leaving the name plate off the base, by the way!


----------

